# [SOLVED]Kernel Panic przy pierwszym uruchomieniu systemu.

## WombaT

Instalowalem gentoo na dość starym komputerze jako serwer (tak dla sportu, nauki). Instalowalem jak juz to robilem podczas innych instalacji. Pierwsza rzecz, jaka mnie zdziwiła to to, że dysk został rozpoznany jako hda, a nie sda jak myslalem, ale to jeszcze pikuś. Problem pojawił się przy próbie pierwszego uruchomienia systemu:

[IMG]http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/1335/p1605102211.th.jpg[/IMG]

kernel kompilowalem recznie, nie zmieniając w konfiguracji w zasadzie nic. Tak wyglada mój grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.32-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-r7 root=/dev/hda3 vga=ask

```

próbowałem z /dev/sda3, bez vga, bez rezulatatu, ciągle ten sam błąd. Gdzie skaszaniłem robote? Instalowac jeszcze raz, czy da się to jakos odratować jeszcze?Last edited by WombaT on Thu May 20, 2010 8:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fanthom

ja widze problem wlasnie tu:

"kernel kompilowalem recznie, nie zmieniając w konfiguracji w zasadzie nic."

wkompilowales obsluge uzywanego systemu plikow? korzystasz z libata?

pozdro

----------

## lsdudi

ewidentnie nie masz wkompilowanego sterownika dysku i filesystemów

jak nie chce ci sie czytać wszystkich opcji to użuj genkernela

----------

## WombaT

hm, korzystalem wszedzie z ext3, sterownik w kernelu byl, sprawdzalem. Chyba ze spacje niechcacy nacisnalem i nawet nie widzialem jak odznaczylem.

Czyli rekompliowac kernel i sprawdzic 3 razy czy sterowniki do ext3 sa?

----------

## soban_

Odpal system za pomoca livecd (np Gentoo) i przy pomocy polecenia np

```
lsmod
```

mozesz sprobowac znalezc sterownik dysku nastepnie wkompiluj go jako [*], wazne zeby nie byl jako [M] bo bedzie kernel panic.

----------

## lsdudi

 *WombaT wrote:*   

> hm, korzystalem wszedzie z ext3, sterownik w kernelu byl, sprawdzalem. Chyba ze spacje niechcacy nacisnalem i nawet nie widzialem jak odznaczylem.
> 
> Czyli rekompliowac kernel i sprawdzic 3 razy czy sterowniki do ext3 sa?

 

a był w kernelu czy jako moduł?

bo jeśli moduł to musisz stworzyć dodtkowo initrd 

według info ze zdjecia nie mógł znaleźć żadnego dysku (gdy podany przez root= jest nieprawidłowy poda rozpoznane partycje ) oraz nie podał jakich systemów plików próbował użyć do zamontowania (ale to chyba pochodna pierwszego błędu)

a tak btw obecnie obowiązujące jest libata więc wywal obsługę IDE/ATA

```

 Symbol: IDE [=n]                                                                                                                                                        

 Prompt: ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)                                                                                                                            

   Defined at drivers/ide/Kconfig:9                                                                                                                                        

   Depends on: HAVE_IDE [=y] && BLOCK [=y]                                                                                                                                   

   Location:                                                                                                                                                            

    -> Device Drivers             
```

a uzyj

```
Symbol: ATA [=y]                                                                                                                                                   

Prompt: Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers                                                                                                                               

   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:5                                                                                                                                    

   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM [=y] && BLOCK [=y] && (!M32R [=M32R] && !M68K [=M68K] || BROKEN [=n])                                                                               

   Location:                                                                                                                                                                 

     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                       

  Selects: SCSI [=y]
```

Dyski IDE bedą widziane w ten sam sposób co SATA/SCSI czy jako sdX

----------

## WombaT

Dodalem do kernela sterowniki do sata via (bo taki chipset jest) i pare innych z via w nazwie. Po rekompilacji kernela system wstal  :Smile:  teraz mam problem ze sterownikiem do karty sieciowej (via rhine II czy cos takiego). W kernelu dodalem sterownik do via rhine ale dalej nie dziala. No ale coz, to juz zupelnie inny temat, sproboje pierw samemu to jakos zwalczyc.

Dzieki za pomoc.

----------

## Bialy

Dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu.

----------

